# Help with Basic Bits in Athens Greece



## NewbieGreece (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello me again!

I am looking for some info, on somes companies that deal with the below:-

Internet, needs to be a good company that has fast speed. Which are the best service providers out here?

TV/Satellite, can you get Sky TV out here or are there any alternatives, I have heard of Nova.

Insurance companies for home and contents.

Also, approx monthly costs would be useful if anyone has it.

Are you able to have the internet without a phone line out here?

I have been trying to find a doctor out here but don't know where to start, do you see a GP in the hospital or do you go to see them independently?

Sorry for all the questions, thanks


----------



## elen (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi

with regards to the internet connection, I would say that Connx by OTE is the best one by far. You can also get mobile connections, but they are slow and still very expensive (vodafone)
What kind of doctor are you looking for? A goodx way is to go through a hospital. For example if you want a pediatrician you can contact "Mitera" hospital and they can suggest some doctors that work independently and iwithin the hospital. 
For insurance you can try ethniki-asfalistiki, it is the largest and i think the most reliable company. I have an insurance with them for my house and when I needed them they were there to help me.
I hope you find this info helpful!




NewbieGreece said:


> Hello me again!
> 
> I am looking for some info, on somes companies that deal with the below:-
> 
> ...


----------

